
Show HN: Fakevoices.com – Donald Trump text-to-speech converter - marcinfv
https://fakevoices.com
======
marcinfv
Just sharing what we put together to hear our favourite (!) celebrities say
stupid things. We're using
[https://github.com/Kyubyong/dc_tts](https://github.com/Kyubyong/dc_tts)
behind the scenes, though the main challenge is curating high-quality training
sets. The result can be a bit hit-or-miss but it was enough to have a laugh
with our friends :)

Trump:
[https://fakevoices.com/tts/f41f033e-2129-4dab-a67b-4986642c2...](https://fakevoices.com/tts/f41f033e-2129-4dab-a67b-4986642c298b)

And for the David Attenborough fans out there:
[https://fakevoices.com/tts/3685f2d3-9b49-4635-9775-1b83783fa...](https://fakevoices.com/tts/3685f2d3-9b49-4635-9775-1b83783fa655)

